# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Medical devices and systems >  Interactive rehabilitation technology, Bionik Laboratories Corp., Toronto, Ontario, Canada

## Airicist

Developer - Bionik Laboratories Corp.

InMotion ARM, interactive therapy system  - bioniklabs.com/products/inmotion-arm

InMotion HAND, add-on module to be used with the InMotion ARM - bioniklabs.com/inmotion-arm-hand

----------

